# Best Lab At The Moment.



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

*Best Lab*​
Lixus Labs 2116.28%Pro Chem 3728.68%British Dragon 53.88%Body Nutrition 53.88%Bio Gen 10.78%Bio Chem 10.78%Tom is Gay 118.53%Scrioxx Labs 53.88%ROHM labs 3023.26%Elite El Pharma 43.10%Mazatek Research Labs 10.78%Asia Pharma 21.55%Body Research 00.00%British Dispensary 32.33%Unigen/Genesis Labs32.33%


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Wanted to see everyones views on the best UGL

Ive listed as many as I can think off in the bracket of 15 poll options.

There are about 10 more i can think of but cant fit so ive named the most common ones to me.

Please feel free to state a lab if you think there good and not listed.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Interested to see this too. PC and Rohm get pushed quite hard on here but unfortunately not managed to source either to try out. Very eager too as well.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> PC and Rohm get pushed quite hard on here


I wonder why? lol.

either way always happy with Zeniks gear.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

SteamRod said:


> I wonder why? lol.
> 
> either way always happy with Zeniks gear.


Probably because they are good labs with a reputation for quality and consistency :cool2:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Probably because they are good labs with a reputation for quality and consistency :cool2:


Exactly mate!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Rohm now i have used it won't use anything else.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

44carl44 said:


> Rohm now i have used it won't use anything else.


X2


----------



## CaveMan (Dec 15, 2009)

Gotta say the ROHM test and Tren Im on at the moment, is out of this world. I've used biochem too, but this ROHM stuff is amazing.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

i have got to say ROHM has great reviews and no doubt great gear but what makes it better than the other labs ? dosed right? overdosed? good quality raws? ect?

and if its just dosed right this means every lab that is not as good is underdosed right?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

apple said:


> i have got to say ROHM has great reviews and no doubt great gear but what makes it better than the other labs ? dosed right? overdosed? good quality raws? ect?
> 
> and if its just dosed right this means every lab that is not as good is underdosed right?


the problem you have with these polls is that to have an opinion on what s best you have to have tried them all and no one has.....so what will happen is guys will give an opinion on what they have used so they know no better....

ROHM are reliable more than anything else, they have always done what it says on the tin nothing more nothing less and thats what makes them good.....the guys who slate a lab like ROHM have ulterior motives in doing so.....


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> the problem you have with these polls is that to have an opinion on what s best you have to have tried them all and no one has.....so what will happen is guys will give an opinion on what they have used so they know no better....
> 
> ROHM are reliable more than anything else, they have always done what it says on the tin nothing more nothing less and thats what makes them good.....the guys who slate a lab like ROHM have ulterior motives in doing so.....


very good way of looking at it mate ..........


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Always wanted to try Rohm, never seems to come round my way.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Have Only used 5 off those labs so will vote for the best one out off those!


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Always wanted to try Rohm, never seems to come round my way.


Same here lover. Heard good things, can spice their Trip X but haventnheard any direct reviews yet. Always 'mates' etc.

Touching on my comment about it getting pushed hard, those who use are you located reasonably close? When I've been in the NE it's all that shoddy STMG (those will know what I mean) and a lot of fakes. Back down south I find a lot of Alpha Pharma and Unigen LS.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I've been using HGH labs gear for the last 5 weeks after laying off it for practically 2 years.Found it excellent.Not on the poll list however.


----------



## bigbovis (Oct 23, 2010)

this is **** you left the banned lab out then we could have a fair vote ?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I suppose it depends on whether you source locally or online. From my experiences, online sources seem to carry a greater variety of labs, where as locally you can only seem to get Lixus or fake pharma.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bigbovis said:


> this is **** you left the *banned lab* out then we could have a fair vote ?


there is one on there tho lol.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Noticed ROHM have got a Mast Prop that is 300mg/ml?! How did they manage to sqeeze a prop ester and such a high concentration into 1ml?

Surely this would be nice and painful? Any one used it before?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Shreds said:


> Noticed ROHM have got a Mast Prop that is 300mg/ml?! How did they manage to sqeeze a prop ester and such a high concentration into 1ml?
> 
> Surely this would be nice and painful? Any one used it before?


its a typo .

rohm mast prop is 100mgs/ml


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigbovis said:


> this is **** you left the banned lab out then we could have a fair vote ?


If the banned lab was included the thread would of been deleted


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

The power of the MOD


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

mal said:


> there is one on there tho lol.


has no1else noticed? Lol


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

milner575 said:


> has no1else noticed? Lol


I wasnt aware if there was a banned lab on there otherwise i wouldnt have put it on there.

If a MOD can remove it please feel free. Apologies.

Hahah just noticed....

Cant edit a poll unfortunatly.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I think gear is pretty much gear 100mg of test prop is 100mg of test prop and so on if the brand has been consistant kudos to them any brand that has been underdosed or there has been problems with in the past i wont use

The only big difference i can see with 1 brand being better than another is if theyre overdosing their stuff

I tend to stick to brands who do the kind of product i want as each will do different blends at different doses etc

I can obtain any of the brands on the list yet choose not to use any of them


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

I pick brands that seem common to peoples use for obvious reasons. That can boil down to easy availability and better marketing of their compounds. Or it could just be that they are better overall hence why people use them.

There are only 3-5 labs that i tend to use on every single - im open to trying something new, but if something has worked in the past i think all of us will carry on liking that lab and using them when needed.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Shreds said:


> I pick brands that seem common to peoples use for obvious reasons. That can boil down to easy availability and *better marketing of their compounds.* Or it could just be that they are better overall hence why people use them.
> 
> There are only 3-5 labs that i tend to use on every single - im open to trying something new, but if something has worked in the past i think all of us will carry on liking that lab and using them when needed.


Yes i agree there i think a lot of people use certain brands on here because of the way theyre marketed

As ive said the brands i use are not even listed, that shows how much theyre marketed on here

How could they be better overall apart from the reason i have mentioned


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

standardflexer said:


> I think gear is pretty much gear 100mg of test prop is 100mg of test prop and so on if the brand has been consistant kudos to them any brand that has been underdosed or there has been problems with in the past i wont use
> 
> *The only big difference i can see with 1 brand being better than another is if theyre overdosing their stuff *
> 
> ...


Have you forgotten about the quality and quantity of the raws and BA,BB used and the manufacturing process and the knowledge of the manufacturers and the establishment it was manufactured in and the morals of the manufacturer??????????????


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

SteamRod said:


> I wonder why? lol.
> 
> either way always happy with Zeniks gear.


What's that supposed to mean!!!!

No lab is pushed on here cos unlike other boards we are not biased towards any specific lab. All labs should be as good as the next but unfortunatelt this is not always the case.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bigbovis said:


> this is **** you left the banned lab out then we could have a fair vote ?


Banned for a reason, if you mention them or keep going on about "the banned lab", you'll be following them.....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Rohm

Pro chem

Licksus


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Have you forgotten about the quality and quantity of the raws and BA,BB used and the manufacturing process and the knowledge of the manufacturers and the establishment it was manufactured in and the morals of the manufacturer??????????????


After being on the operating table with an enormous gluteal abscess, a few of the above items are very important to me.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

there is no schering there test is lovely clean h.g testno pip nice steady gains and a constant horn


----------



## bigbovis (Oct 23, 2010)

Robsta said:


> What's that supposed to mean!!!!
> 
> No lab is pushed on here cos unlike other boards we are not biased towards any specific lab. All labs should be as good as the next but unfortunatelt this is not always the case.


lol you denfo taking the **** arnt you you the biggest culprit for it and ban me dont realy care when people stand up to you just ban them and as not being able to talk about banned lab are you the goverment and think you can stop fredom of speach act ? hmm lets see


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

bigbovis said:


> lol you denfo taking the **** arnt you you the biggest culprit for it and ban me dont realy care when people stand up to you just ban them and as not being able to talk about banned lab are you the goverment and think you can stop fredom of speach act ? hmm lets see


LMFAO...


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> there is no schering there test is lovely clean h.g testno pip nice steady gains and a constant horn


What do you mean there is no schering? Its ran by Bayer now, and yes x2 on the zero PIP that it gives, really good pharma.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

plus schering is humand grade ,is this thread not aimed at ugl?

british despencery are on the list and there human grade and only do orals .

no organon/norma


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

apple said:


> plus schering is humand grade ,is this thread not aimed at ugl?
> 
> british despencery are on the list and there human grade and only do orals .
> 
> no organon/norma


I edited my poll/1st post after I posted it, Changed it to UGL labs, there wasnt enough room for all the pharma grades norma, organon, bayer etc

Feel free to put your favourite pharma in aswell.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigbovis said:


> lol you denfo taking the **** arnt you you the biggest culprit for it and ban me dont realy care when people stand up to you just ban them and as not being able to talk about banned lab are you the goverment and think you can stop fredom of speach act ? hmm lets see


there is 2 labs that are banned for good reason if you don't like it then leave the board...simple really mate....

the fact this poll is up proves we are not biased towards one or two labs but hat we do not allow discussion of the banned labs.....like i said if you don't like then leave...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shreds said:


> I edited my poll/1st post after I posted it, Changed it to UGL labs, there wasnt enough room for all the pharma grades norma, organon, bayer etc
> 
> Feel free to put your favourite pharma in aswell.


the list is fine mate as i said the problem with a poll like this is that no one has used all the different labs so no one can say which is best only give there opinion of what they have used.....if that makes sense......i am using alpha pharma in my next cycle...(shock horror  ) after that cycle i will be able to give an opinion on that lab but so far i am impressed by what i see with the packaging etc...


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Have you forgotten about the quality and quantity of the raws and BA,BB used and the manufacturing process and the knowledge of the manufacturers and the establishment it was manufactured in and the morals of the manufacturer??????????????


I take what your sayin into account mate

Dont all powders come from the same place and if you buy x quantity of testosterone enanthate powder it is x quantity, then its down to how its made and at what strength thats what im saying regarding the dose whether manufacturers over/under dose stuff

Tbh I would expect all decent companys to have theyre quantitys of BA/BB sorted but think most understand the difference this can make regarding PIP

Also would expect the establishment (cleanliness) that its manufactured in to be sterile


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

PC


----------



## bigbovis (Oct 23, 2010)

so your saying that i have to leave because you dont want me to have my own thoughts on what products i have use to me you are being unfair and if this is so ban me then this will realy show how biaste you all? like ive said before i aint a sheep and follow the rest of the flock? and their is a banned lab in the list any way.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

bigbovis said:


> so your saying that i have to leave because you dont want me to have my own thoughts on what products i have use to me you are being unfair and if this is so ban me then this will realy show how biaste you all? like ive said before i aint a sheep and follow the rest of the flock? and *their is a banned lab in the list any way.*


good point


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Whos the banned lab? Is it Veyron? I honestly have no idea.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

yes mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

milner575 said:


> yes mate


Cheers mate. Guess I shouldn't mention it then. Why are they banned, same reason as the other guys?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Cheers mate. Guess I shouldn't mention it then. Why are they banned, same reason as the other guys?


not sure. never wanted to ask to be honest :lol:


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

milner575 said:


> not sure. never wanted to ask to be honest :lol:


I think so too lol. didnt want to risk a ban


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Its pretty impossible to answer really.

I have used about 5 different UGLs and every product has done what it said on the tin


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Shreds said:


> I think so too lol. didnt want to risk a ban


haha, took me ages to find out why the other lab was banned, was hoping I could find this out easily lol!

I think we should atleast be allowed to know why there banned.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> haha, took me ages to find out why the other lab was banned, was hoping I could find this out easily lol!
> 
> I think we should atleast be allowed to know why there banned.


I agree man. Would be nice.


----------



## stevolution (Apr 28, 2010)

my fav lab at the min is rohm never cheap but does its job very well ive used pro-chem thought they were good but have had a couple of underdosed bottles so this has put me off spending money on pc, just my opinion tho lot of people swear by other brands which is ok ile just use wot works well for me until it stops then change brand.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

britianic labs all the way expensive but very good quality


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigbovis said:


> so your saying that i have to leave because you dont want me to have my own thoughts on what products i have use to me you are being unfair and if this is so ban me then this will realy show how biaste you all? like ive said before i aint a sheep and follow the rest of the flock? and their is a banned lab in the list any way.


no not at all i am not saying leave i am saying abide by the rules of the board or leave.....Wildcat, Veyron(formerly EPF) are banned labs and have been for some time the rule is clear mention them and face a ban....

so you are saying we are biased against this lab or towards another lab?? there is nothing biased in the ban they tried to con members and so was banned simple.....so like i have said politely before follow the rules or leave simple 



JPaycheck said:


> haha, took me ages to find out why the other lab was banned, was hoping I could find this out easily lol!
> 
> I think we should atleast be allowed to know why there banned.


if you want to know why did you not ask??

Wildcat - banned for joining up under multiple names trying to con members there products where the b0llocks, when caught out they insulted both the board and the MOD team because we would not allow them to do this.....the same would happen to any lab...

EPF now Veyron - Again tried to con members to use there lab by posting false lab tests and multiple logins......

this is a definite no no on this board......we do not discriminate against any other labs (although those affiliated with the above labs would like everyone to think so  toys out of pram comes to mind) this post and post like these prove this, you can mention ANY lab on this board apart from the 2 i have just mentioned.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

So why are veyron allowed in the poll then? genuine question by the way not tryin to cause arguments etc


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Body Nutrition has been good when ive used it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigbovis said:


> no i mean that you are biaste to your members who have their own minds and can anser thing for them self and if you have a fair vote lets see who come out on top to me its like bad sports man ship and fixing.so if theirs no fixing or being biaste to your members lets have a fair vote? and i have used pc- rohm- banned- banned- lixus- sciroxx-bd so not just used one lab?


your not getting it mate...you cannot mention either banned lab full stop its not a fix it has been like that for a long time.....the vote is fair for the labs allowed to be mentioned on UKM all members have a vote...as i said if you don't like it don't vote and don't visit the site it is your choice no one is making you come here.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

milner575 said:


> So why are veyron allowed in the poll then? genuine question by the way not tryin to cause arguments etc


there is no argument....being honest since the new version was released for the forum i cannot work out how to edit the poll once i do it will be removed....


----------



## bigbovis (Oct 23, 2010)

well if that the only dribble you can say dont come on this site ban me put me down and out of my missery please.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigbovis said:


> well if that the only dribble you can say dont come on this site ban me put me down and out of my missery please.


 What did you want me to say? But good come back you must of been thinking about that for ages so well done on that one.... 

I have been polite and explained the situation but you seem to be stuck in stupid mode so a ban it is then, you had a choice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys the thread remains up as I feel it is a good informative thread......


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ever get the feeling some members take the forum far to seriously? 

But as for the best Lab others arent on there but decent ones ive used are.

schering/rotex (good test used it during cruising one time) totally painless

British dispensery (good pinkies)

Body research (havent used there bluehearts yet, it is them who make them right??)


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Pro chem(bang on)

Zaralone (nice blends)


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

andysutils said:



> Ever get the feeling some members take the forum far to seriously?
> 
> But as for the best Lab others arent on there but decent ones ive used are.
> 
> ...


Used all of the above actually, currently using scherings test e, great stuff, i grab boxes from Thailand all the time actually.

British dispensary have got the new anabol 10's which i find better than chumping down 5mg tabs etc.

Big contreversy with Body research, is a bull company, however.... they have manufactured a 'fake' we shall call it of the real Danabol DS which is made by March Pharma. BR have made a copy, stamped manufactured by March Distributed by BR on the side to cover their backs. Weirdly if you do a google search for Danabol DS you cant find any pictures of them with the March logo on the side.

Ive never seen in person, anywhere a March made Danabol DS, but for the first time I member on here asked for a gear check on PM and he had the March's one... got me a little excited 

Ive used the BR Danabol's, still got 200 next to me now actually. They wherent all that actually, got the standard shin pumps, back pumps but no real gain in size as to what i was expecting (first time using dbol)

Check out sorebuttcheeks's blog on Danabol DS, hes got a good one on BD anabol 5's n 10's too. Very informative for me anyway.


----------



## bovisbig (Mar 13, 2011)

bigbovis said:


> well if that the only dribble you can say dont come on this site ban me put me down and out of my missery please.


what a plonker some people dont learn do they lol?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

bovisbig said:


> what a plonker some people dont learn do they lol?


lol is this the same guy.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

bovisbig said:


> what a plonker some people dont learn do they lol?


Did you just remake your account? Bellend. Mate you have been banned for being a **** no offence, your posts where compeltly irrelevent and confrontational for no reason.


----------



## bovisbig (Mar 13, 2011)

Shreds said:


> Did you just remake your account? Bellend. Mate you have been banned for being a **** no offence, your posts where compeltly irrelevent and confrontational for no reason.


no offence are you a rohm and prochem rep bud and the mods backing you up so you get more sales?just like the freebies the mods get for pushing the labs nudge nudge wink wink every one nows how this forum biaste to for flips sake all you here is pc this rohm that bull**** and more bull****


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

[b said:


> bovisbig;2178911]what a plonker some people dont learn do they lol?


Pmsl ,,


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

bovisbig said:


> no offence are you a rohm and prochem rep bud and the mods backing you up so you get more sales?just like the freebies the mods get for pushing the labs nudge nudge wink wink every one nows how this forum biaste to for flips sake all you here is pc this rohm that bull**** and more bull****


Who are you? idiot. No i dont work for PC or ROHM mate, what a stupid thing to say...... I havent used ROHM, if you look at some of my previous posts you would realise that, why would i say i hadnt used ROHM if i 'worked for them'?

Pro chem and ROHM are very good, well marketed labs and they are doing well for themselves on UKM at the moment as many other labs are.

Im bored of this, your like negoiating with a terrorist mate. I havent really got time to waste on this sorry mate.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

bovisbig said:


> no offence are you a rohm and prochem rep bud and the mods backing you up so you get more sales?just like the freebies the mods get for pushing the labs nudge nudge wink wink every one nows how this forum biaste to for flips sake all you here is pc this rohm that bull**** and more bull****


Is this the start of a revelution and uprising like the ones in North africa lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

bovisbig said:


> no offence are you a rohm and prochem rep bud and the mods backing you up so you get more sales?just like the freebies the mods get for pushing the labs nudge nudge wink wink every one nows how this forum biaste to *for flips sake all you here is pc this rohm that bull**** and more bull*****


I know this might be really hard to understand as I know folk like you are really special and live in misshaped houses and stuff.. BUT..now listen im not lying when i say this, I know it might be really really hard to believies.

But do you think you might hear of them all the time because they might be decent labs??


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

bovisbig said:


> what a plonker some people dont learn do they lol?


----------



## bovisbig (Mar 13, 2011)

lol your all fools


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bovisbig said:


> lol your all fools


And wildcat rep of the month goes to


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

bovisbig said:


> lol your all fools


Right were all coinsedentally fools and your the clever one.

MOD please ban this guy, hopefully you wont come back by making another account.

People like you really confuse me, are you 12 years old and just like to clog up forums with pointless and unnesssary comments.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This guy has been banned before as I found out when I banned him a minute ago but that's cool his mum will shout him in soon as he has school tomorrow


----------



## PRO1 (Oct 10, 2009)

UGL dont use any more, as for pharma, Alpha is very very good indeed as far as pharma grade gear from the far east goes. I have made exceptional gains with their range in the past few months.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

PRO1 said:


> UGL dont use any more, as for pharma, Alpha is very very good indeed as far as pharma grade gear from the far east goes. I have made exceptional gains with their range in the past few months.


 sorry to break the news to you mate but alpha pharma is under ground lab.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bigbovis said:


> lol you denfo taking the **** arnt you you the biggest culprit for it and ban me dont realy care when people stand up to you just ban them and as not being able to talk about banned lab are you the goverment and think you can stop fredom of speach act ? hmm lets see


And another one bites the dust. Why name yourself after a load of fcuking bread anyway? Pr!ck. Bye bye


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I ban people who dont follow board rules. Simples. Like you've found out lmao


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

apple said:


> sorry to break the news to you mate but alpha pharma is under ground lab.


lmao


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Robsta said:


> And another one bites the dust. Why name yourself after a load of fcuking bread anyway? Pr!ck. Bye bye


agreed! and fruits for that matter :whistling: :thumbup1: :laugh:


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Robsta said:


> lmao


Is alpha a UGL?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Shreds said:


> Is alpha a UGL?


yes mate.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

apple said:


> yes mate.


Was asking rob as he wrote lmao on your post, as to weather he means your stating something obvious or your wrong im not sure.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Alpha is indeed a ugl...They may have the odde license in a baltic state like British Dragon used to have but primarily are a ugl.......imo anyways.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Alpha is indeed a ugl...They may have the odde license in a baltic state like British Dragon used to have but primarily are a ugl.......imo anyways.


thats a bingo............lol


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Alpha is indeed a ugl...They may have the odde license in a baltic state like British Dragon used to have but primarily are a ugl.......imo anyways.


thats a bingo............lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Let it also be noted that on the poll. British Dragon have been finished for years now.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Let it also be noted that on the poll. British Dragon have been finished for years now.


dont talk wet there back and up there with the best .

bd.eu are one of the best around

NOT


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Thought bd.eu was g2g? I picked up some of their adex, got the okay from a few places.

Seems to be working, although I think they maybe underdosed.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Shreds said:


> Thought bd.eu was g2g? I picked up some of their adex, got the okay from a few places.
> 
> Seems to be working, although I think they maybe *underdosed * :thumbup1: .


I've used their Adex last year and went through what should have been a 6 month supply in about 2 month's, but I actually have used Adex that was even worse than that but cannot mention it's current or previous name...Cos I'd be banned...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm currently using pharma adex and the difference to the ugl stuff I've tried is night and day tbh


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

used quite a few of the labs on the list,some very good.. some total bunk.

ive got some rohm test 400 coming this week,first time using this

lab for me.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Im in Essex and a lot of people use Body Nutrition.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

siberiantiger said:


> I SELL NOTHING HERE, AND GAVE NO INTENTIONS.THIS IS ONLY MY PERSONAL OPINION ABOUT ALPHA.


Bye bye


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

G-fresh said:


> I've used their Adex last year and went through what should have been a 6 month supply in about 2 month's, but I actually have used Adex that was even worse than that but cannot mention it's current or previous name...Cos I'd be banned...


IME UGL AI are less than consistent. That goes for quite alot of them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

StephenC said:


> I'm currently using pharma adex and the difference to the ugl stuff I've tried is night and day tbh


totally agree mate....


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Honest...to.....fking......god.

Shameless......


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> Honest...to.....fking......god.
> 
> Shameless......


please explain buddy..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Slight of hand said:


> Honest...to.....fking......god.
> 
> Shameless......


WTF!?! Feeling rowdy again?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

just wondering wa sort results people getting using alpha pharma lot guys up my way using they all seem pleased!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Slight of hand said:


> Honest...to.....fking......god.
> 
> Shameless......


what is?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> what is?


i think this guy has some sort of problem with people sayin rohm and prochem are good labs ,i remember him saying they are the same lab and promoted on this forum alot.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

funny how the idiot bovis who was giving the MOD's on this board crap fro being biased has actually made a post on the veyron board telling them to join and vote for the lab.....and he said we was biased  this is not unusual though as the guys who scream about it the most are affiliated to some lab or another this fool has just proved that.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

apple said:


> i think this guy has some sort of problem with people sayin rohm and prochem are good labs ,i remember him saying they are the same lab and promoted on this forum alot.


yes and i remember him not saying much when i asked him for proof


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

apple said:


> i think this guy has some sort of problem with people sayin rohm and prochem are good labs ,i remember him saying they are the same lab and promoted on this forum alot.


why not big up two labs all the time? I mean they are that good! its not like there is anything sinister here its just a forum.

buying and selling on here is banned so it dosen't matter what labs are on every 10 threads.

people get so wound up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SteamRod said:


> why not big up two labs all the time? I mean they are that good! its not like there is anything sinister here its just a forum.
> 
> buying and selling on here is banned so it dosen't matter what labs are on every 10 threads.
> 
> people get so wound up.


if this forum was biased towards these two labs like some cry babies would like people to believe why do we allow discussion about other labs....and why have we not got a secret section for one of the labs like some forums do??


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Robsta said:


> What's that supposed to mean!!!!
> 
> No lab is pushed on here cos unlike other boards we are not biased towards any specific lab. All labs should be as good as the next but unfortunatelt this is not always the case.


Im not picking an argument here at all but i do believe lixus was well talked about from a few people with alot of rep and posts which looked a bit strange....

but i could be totally wrong


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Also PC and ROHM seem to be really good. i have also been told from a good source that these are the same lab... wich i thought was good TBH!


----------



## doogie1981 (Mar 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> if this forum was biased towards these two labs like some cry babies would like people to believe why do we allow discussion about other labs....and why have we not got a secret section for one of the labs like some forums do??


 people dont like good labs being praised surely yous are just saying the truth thats why yous are here and at least people like me who isnt as clued up can get a real idea of a good lab


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol this is beginning to turn into a royal rumble between uk-m , mt and ugm members lmao


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

not saying it's the best and it's not on the list but balkan pharmaceuticals seems to be doing the trick for mwah


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

matokane said:


> Im not picking an argument here at all but i do believe lixus was well talked about from a few people with alot of rep and posts which looked a bit strange....
> 
> but i could be totally wrong


never tried or even seen lixus mate


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

fair enough

crap any way 

joking befor some one starts (im not but really cant be bothered to start this again)


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

All I use is prochem and rohm


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

matokane said:


> Im not picking an argument here at all but i do believe lixus was well talked about from a few people with alot of rep and posts which looked a bit strange....
> 
> but i could be totally wrong


this is the issue mate the members talk about what they use, at one point it was mainly lixus at another mainly PC or BD you will see very few posts from MOD's on this board bragging about a particular lab....we apparently are biased because we have banned two labs and some cannot deal with that.....



doogie1981 said:


> people dont like good labs being praised surely yous are just saying the truth thats why yous are here and at least people like me who isnt as clued up can get a real idea of a good lab


exactly mate



JCMUSCLE said:


> Lol this is beginning to turn into a royal rumble between uk-m , mt and ugm members lmao


no its not....i have not issue with either board they have there rules we have ours, it is well known you can talk about the banned labs on both UGM and MT i have not issue with that or any people using the gear in fact some of the guys i am coaching use the banned labs....the gear is not in question the way they tried to deceive members on this board is and for that and that only they are banned....if members choose to come on here and hide behind a user name to slate UKM then so be it, that just shows how mature they are....you would not find me joining a board under an assumed name and challenging that boards MOD's like some have done in this thread 



XJPX said:


> All I use is prochem and rohm


careful Jordan you will be accused of being biased mate....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I worked out how to edit it in 30 seconds Paul

Getting old mate.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i can see how its a problem but i think it would do good to see what kind of labs you guys use to, also everything that has been banned wasnt going to make it in my opinion anyway 

I dont really trust anything at all thats why its somtimes good to see what some of the pros use. i think people forget how lucky this board is to have some real advise and insight.

i cant say much because of my last post but i suppose its just an opinion.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> I worked out how to edit it in 30 seconds Paul
> 
> Getting old mate.


yes mate very true either that or i was to occupied banning the little girls from the board


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

What I don't get is, do people on here actually go for a certain lab based on others reviews?

I mean, stop crying like little girls. Some like Rohm, some like PC, some like Lixus, some like the banned labs.

Does it really matter who is 'bigging' (See I'm down with the kids) up certains labs.

The only time I have an issue is when members are trying to specifically sell a lab to a newbie, cos I don't want them getting scammed. So we all need to look out for the new guys.

But the majority who argue are not idiots and if you trust your souce, then who the hell cares.

P.S Pro-Chem FTW!

Kidding, havn't ever used them, just wanted to lighten the post up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JPaycheck said:


> What I don't get is, do people on here actually go for a certain lab based on others reviews?
> 
> I mean, stop crying like little girls. Some like Rohm, some like PC, some like Lixus, some like the banned labs.
> 
> ...


exactly mate....good post....


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> What I don't get is, do people on here actually go for a certain lab based on others reviews?
> 
> I mean, stop crying like little girls. Some like Rohm, some like PC, some like Lixus, some like the banned labs.
> 
> ...


So if a guy on here 9 stone little muscle is bigging up brand "a" (2ml test 400) saying its amazing then you get a guy 16 stone good physique bigging up brand "b" (2ml test 400) which are you going to choose i wonder?

Now it could be down to a few different reasons why there is a difference between the two guys

The 9 stone guy on brand "a" might have bad training, diet, rest etc and the 16 stone guy on brand "b" might be on underdosed gear but because his training, diet, rest etc is better he is bigger and stronger


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Is rohm stuff, better or just over-doesed?

How can it be better, surely as they say Test is test.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

hendrix said:


> Is rohm stuff, better or just over-doesed?
> 
> How can it be better, surely as they say Test is test.


Its in the quality of the manufacture

Same as Cambridge sus is far superior to karachi even though they are both 250mg/ml


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

What is R.O.H.M short for in that lab? cheers


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Beasted said:


> What is R.O.H.M short for in that lab? cheers


Ive wanted to know myself actually.  Really Obvious Huge Men?


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Just that ive searched ROHM-labs on the net and not found anything from the lab really want to get some of there Test E and Dbol but need to find a site that does it 1st!

Cheers


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Beasted said:


> Just that ive searched ROHM-labs on the net and not found anything from the lab really want to get some of there Test E and Dbol but need to find a site that does it 1st!
> 
> Cheers


Careful ordering online bud.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

I know i have to be careful but i think its the only way i can get ROHM ive asked everyone i know and they havent got it.

Cheers shreds


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

TBF this forum does favour PC & ROHM. Ive seen hundreds of threads were someone says 'x' lab is good, produces quality products ect and other members demand proof eg lab tests.. yet words like quality, consistency ect have all been mentioned about PC & ROHM in this thread and millions of others and nobody asks for proof, its just a given on this forum. That said ive used them both with no problems, but ive also used many other labs with equal results... so imo they are no better or worse...Although i could be wrong has anyone got lab tests, batch tests ect to show the superiority of PC & ROHM compared to all the other labs in the poll?

Actually after quick search i found this

http://www.superiormuscle.com/forums/anabolic-steroids/44817-some-lab-results-some-ugls

exert

Manufacturer: ProChem Laboratories

Product: Tetosterone Cypionate

Content: Testtosterone Cypionate

Labeled Dose: 200mg/ml

Lot Number: 0218A

Expiration Date: 09/10

Analysis:

Bacteria (Aerobic Plate Count per Gram):

Karl Fisher Water: n/a

Heavy Metals: <.002%

pH 4.5

Constituents:

Benzyl Alcohol

Benzyl Benzoate

Fatty Acids

Ethyl Oleate

Testosterone Cypionate (120mg*)

*estimated concentration based on chromatographic purity

Contaminants:

none

Comments:

This product contained a *significantly lower concentration of steroid compared to the label claim dosage*. otherwise, the product appears to be of acceptable quality. the presence of the plasticizer at trace levels may or may not be significant


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

We are all aware of the under dosing issue in 09 bud, this was a batch a few years back. PC have sorted out their underdosing issue, and are back on top form.

Nice info though well done for finding it bud.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> So if a guy on here 9 stone little muscle is bigging up brand "a" (2ml test 400) saying its amazing then you get a guy 16 stone good physique bigging up brand "b" (2ml test 400) which are you going to choose i wonder?
> 
> Now it could be down to a few different reasons why there is a difference between the two guys
> 
> The 9 stone guy on brand "a" might have bad training, diet, rest etc and the 16 stone guy on brand "b" might be on underdosed gear but because his training, diet, rest etc is better he is bigger and stronger


Not to be harsh mate, but you've completly missed the point of my post.


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Shreds said:


> We are all aware of the under dosing issue in 09 bud, this was a batch a few years back. PC have sorted out their underdosing issue, and are *back on top form*.
> 
> Nice info though well done for finding it bud.


What proof do you have to back up the statement i've highlighted ^.

Im just saying because thats what is demanded from other people who claim the same when speaking about another lab. Just playing devils advocate mate, and im not trying to start an argument..just highlighting this boards favouritism towards PC. Post the same poll on a different (english) BB forum and results would be totally different.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

C19H28O2 said:


> What proof do you have to back up the statement i've highlighted ^.
> 
> Im just saying because thats what is demanded from other people who claim the same when speaking about another lab. Just playing devils advocate mate, and im not trying to start an argument..just highlighting this boards favouritism towards PC. Post the same poll on a different (english) BB forum and results would be totally different.


Right okay, well first of all mate, I regularly use PC gear, its good, works well, does what it says on the tin. PC get good rep on this forum, just because they are a GOOD LAB. Nothing more nothing less, they are popular, and generally when a lab gets used, it gets used because there good, that makes them popular, and the talk of the town if you will. The reason why PC get spoken so highly of is because they do the job intended, and are a PIP free lab which produce results like what it says on the label.

They are back on top form also because besides myself, many others have commented on how they are back on form after the underdosing issue. This is my 'proof' i dont need to pull random numbers from other websites to demonstrate that myself and many others know what works and what doesnt.

i rest my case.


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Shreds said:


> Right okay, well first of all mate, I regularly use PC gear, its good, works well, does what it says on the tin. PC get good rep on this forum, just because they are a GOOD LAB. Nothing more nothing less, they are popular, and generally when a lab gets used, it gets used because there good, that makes them popular, and the talk of the town if you will. The reason why PC get spoken so highly of is because they do the job intended, and are a PIP free lab which produce results like what it says on the label.
> 
> They are back on top form also because besides myself, many others have commented on how they are back on form after the underdosing issue. This is my 'proof' i dont need to pull random numbers from other websites to demonstrate that myself and many others know what works and what doesnt.
> 
> i rest my case.


I totally understand that and i agree with every word; but the same goes for MANY other ugl's yet they do not recieve the same praise (not on this board anyway). As you say they are the talk of the town (or in this case forum), which makes them a favoured brand..which indirectly makes people biased towards them. This is my point and the only point i wished to express.. UKM favours PC


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

C19H28O2 said:


> I totally understand that and i agree with every word; but the same goes for MANY other ugl's yet they do not recieve the same praise (not on this board anyway). As you say they are the talk of the town (or in this case forum), which makes them a favoured brand..which indirectly makes people biased towards them. This is my point and the only point i wished to express.. UKM favours PC


x2


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

C19H28O2 said:


> I totally understand that and i agree with every word; but the same goes for MANY other ugl's yet they do not recieve the same praise (not on this board anyway). As you say they are the talk of the town (or in this case forum), which makes them a favoured brand..which indirectly makes people biased towards them. This is my point and the only point i wished to express.. UKM favours PC


In one way i agree bud, UKM does favour them, but i guess thats for a colaboration of reasons pulled together, I have used other labs, and they have been excellent or even better than PC for that matter, they arent highly reped like PC on this forum but they are still banging, i would use them time and time again. I have no objection against other labs. I do agree though that they do get a praise on here. I think thats for a good reason though never the less.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Not to be harsh mate, but you've completly missed the point of my post.


Will you explain?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

C19H28O2 said:


> What proof do you have to back up the statement i've highlighted ^.
> 
> Im just saying because thats what is demanded from other people who claim the same when speaking about another lab. Just playing devils advocate mate, and im not trying to start an argument..just highlighting this boards favouritism towards PC. Post the same poll on a different (english) BB forum and results would be totally different.





C19H28O2 said:


> I totally understand that and i agree with every word; but the same goes for MANY other ugl's yet they do not recieve the same praise (not on this board anyway). As you say they are the talk of the town (or in this case forum), which makes them a favoured brand..which indirectly makes people biased towards them. This is my point and the only point i wished to express.. UKM favours PC


Post like these are ridiculous.

It's a lab which has a good rep because ppl keep talking about the consistent pain free quality and good gains they get, it wouldn't matter if the lab was called doggy do's, if it's painfree gear, well made and gives the user exactly what they expect then ppl are going to talk about it, simple, no need to read something into it thats not there ffs.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

mars1960 said:


> Post like these are ridiculous.
> 
> It's a lab which has a good rep because ppl keep talking about the consistent pain free quality and good gains they get, it wouldn't matter if the lab was called doggy do's, if it's painfree gear, well made and gives the user exactly what they expect then ppl are going to talk about it, simple, no need to read something into it thats not there ffs.


Exactly

Ive used in my time

GL

Zenik

Hormone Solutions

PC

ROHM

Genepharm

Alpha Pharma

Ive had some issues with every brand

for example

GL Prop gave me a dead leg for a week on one vial and none on another

ROHM Heptylate did the same for a while until the pain issue was sorted

PC One rip always gave me tren cough and a painful injection until recently

And so on.

If there was a poll put up about which car was the best then there would be loads of people with horror stories about BMW, Mercedes, Aston Martin etc you can never satisfy everyone.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

What is it in the gears that promotes the pip?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Beasted said:


> What is it in the gears that promotes the pip?


Benzyl Alcohol and Benzyl Benzoate, one of the two or both. There both used to make the gear more sterile, some labs put more BA/BB in their gear which will promote PIP, its more sterile i beleive but more painful.

PS. mars i agree. ive been trying to get that point across here. I would happily use any lab if it was given to me, i have no objections in trying something new. I justify giving them good rep because they give me exactly what it says on the bottle, pain free.

There plenty of labs that im sure are as good as PC that dont get used as much, merely maybe due to marketing their stock or other reasons.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Exactly
> 
> Ive used in my time
> 
> ...


Audi !!!


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

don1 said:


> Audi !!!


Best car make by far... A3 all the way.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Shreds said:


> Best car make by far... A3 all the way.


Nice car the A3 no pip, but the RS5 has a lot more pip, lol


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

don1 said:


> Nice car the A3 no pip, but the RS5 has a lot more pip, lol


Yeah went in smooth, no problems, got me some nice power stregnth too. RS6 A6 is my dads, that **** gave him a dead leg for weeks lol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice one!! One thing I do no is that Audi and VW is same lab


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Shreds said:


> Yeah went in smooth, no problems, got me some nice power stregnth too. RS6 A6 is my dads, that **** gave him a dead leg for weeks lol


Oi mate this looks like your pushing Audi sounds like your a reseller !!


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

don1 said:


> Oi mate this looks like your pushing Audi sounds like your a reseller !!


Lambo is the same lab as Audi too.. Bit like PC and ROHM lol according to quite a few people. :s


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> Will you explain?


Yeah sure.

I was trying to suggest a few points really. One being that aslong as you trust your own source then you don't need to worry because, for example test is test. Another point was that we need to look out for the new guys to steroids because we don't want them getting conned or hurt.

The main thing was that we need to pay less attention to what labs people are saying are good. For example I don't come on here and see someone is raving about Lixus and think "man alive, i've gotta get me some lixus". I don't pay any attention to what labs people are using. I use what is available to me, the deciding factor on what brand I use is down to basically what mg/ml it is and possibly previous experience and then price.

So basically, find a source that you trust and use them. Look out for the new guys, obviously don't give sources but check websites for people so they don't get scammed. And finally pay less attention to peoples brand recommedations and just choose a brand based on your own experience.


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

i have never used by injecting before, only tabs...any advice on this:

Alpha Pharma:

Testobolan - Testosterone Enanathate 250mg/ml 10 x 1ml amps in box

im guessing this means 2500mg i will receive, so take x2 1ml amps each week, one on a monday, and again on tuesday?

meaning 500mg e/w test e, im also gonna stack it with dianabol at 30mg e/d for first 3-4weeks.

im guessing that if i purchase the above amount, on the dosage i have stated, it will last me 5weeks? so ill need twice the amount for my 10 week cycle yes?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

eddiebrain22 said:


> i have never used by injecting before, only tabs...any advice on this:
> 
> Alpha Pharma:
> 
> ...


thats right 20ml for 10 weeks @ 500mgs per week (2ml per week) its good brand and also a nice cycle you will have very nice results from it..


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

apple said:


> thats right 20ml for 10 weeks @ 500mgs per week (2ml per week) its good brand and also a nice cycle you will have very nice results from it..


thanks very much mate, ive finally given in to the jab! ive wanted to do it for over a year now, but must admit, Im **** scared of needles so jabbin myself in the **** is gonna be a big ask!

oh and by the way, will the gear i order come with the needles do u know? and can i use the same one for whole cycle or new ones each time?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

eddiebrain22 said:


> thanks very much mate, ive finally given in to the jab! ive wanted to do it for over a year now, but must admit, Im **** scared of needles so jabbin myself in the **** is gonna be a big ask!
> 
> oh and by the way, will the gear i order come with the needles do u know? and can i use the same one for whole cycle or new ones each time?


best starting a new thread mate with your cycle/pct plans and any other wquestions you may have.


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

haha yeah i know mate sorry, i have done, and do regularly but noone ever seems to comment on them! lol.


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Exactly
> 
> Ive used in my time
> 
> ...


Yes theres good & bad with every lab..when I buy gear i use several ugls as i prefer orals from some labs and injectables from others. Like u say, same concept with cars. Taking this into account you would expect a much more evenly spread poll, would you not?

The poll itself shows members favour PC & ROHM, even though some of the other labs are equally as good. Theres nothing wrong with members prefering these labs & i never suggested otherwise.. they are good labs.

I just said that members favour PC, which is a undeniable fact


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

C19H28O2 said:


> Yes theres good & bad with every lab..when I buy gear i use several ugls as i prefer orals from some labs and injectables from others. Like u say, same concept with cars. Taking this into account you would expect a much more evenly spread poll, would you not?
> 
> The poll itself shows members favour PC & ROHM, even though some of the other labs are equally as good. Theres nothing wrong with members prefering these labs & i never suggested otherwise.. they are good labs.
> 
> I just said that members favour PC, which is a undeniable fact


Put this way, PC n ROHM are making good sales from this board favouring them, and as Mars said, they are good due to the fact that they work and do what they say, nothing more nothing, they please the customers because there producing a product that works. If something works, you will use it again, also the quality of the raw material may be better with PC and ROHM and some other labs also,

some other labs's gear may be good, and dosed correctly and presented well, but it goes down to weather it works or not, and their gear works... well i might add IMO.

If there favoured, their favoured... for good reasons.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shreds said:


> If there favoured, their favoured... for good reasons.


they are favoured by the members not the board.......this is the thing the members of the board make threads and posts giving an opinion just like any other forum, this board is not bias we do not have a section for any one lab like other boards........

We are accused of being bias but this only seems to frustrate only a few members I wonder why that is


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> This is an interesting statement how do you know this lol


Hahah, because if the board allegally favours a certain lab, then that lab will be more likely to make more sales from this.

Pscarb: Slight typo there sorry, i meant they are favoured by members on the board yes. I dont really mind who is good, who is bad, i use the labs that i know have worked in the past. Weather they are favoured by certain people is another matter.

Ill continue to use a lab if that has proven to work in the past


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> they are favoured by the members not the board.......this is the thing the members of the board make threads and posts giving an opinion just like any other forum, this board is not bias we do not have a section for any one lab like other boards........
> 
> *We are accused of being bias but this only seems to frustrate only a few members I wonder why that is*


OK, this was my point. This thread is about the 'best lab at the moment', the poll shows this to be ROHM & PC.. I simply pointed out the fact that those results were inevitable because the *members* of this board favour these two brands over the others mentioned. Yes they have good reason because they are good labs, but no better or worse than several of the other UGL's on the poll - and im sure you agree with this, red M&M's, blue M&M's. If you post the same poll on another site another lab will be favoured, its just the way it is.. as said earlier word of mouth ect. I don't understand why saying that PC & ROHM are favoured on this site? I never made any accusations or insinuated anything. Obviously by the part ive highlighted in bold I must be a rep for another lab lol

That's me done anyway, i can't put my thoughts any clearer without just repeating myself


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

I know what your trying to say.

Thing is iv'e used nearly something from most labs, Prochem Rohm included. Really like the Prochem product i'm using right now. I really like the other products iv'e used too....theyve worked well, no PIP, inexpensive, desired efficacy etc. It's like advertising....the more repetition regarding specific brands the increased likelyhood demand will go up for that product. In here it's clearly those 2 that are always mentioned...no escaping the fact.

The key thing is, shop around. Don't go with everything the bro's spew out on the boards....there are loads of labs out there giving choice, decent product at decent price and not to rip you off under the premise of better quality, christ they can even make their sister labs products look cack intentionally to improve perception of the other labs quality...

When a lab is threatened an effective ploy is to get as many "loyal" fans to big them up as possible, charge a premium price in the guise of "quality" (quality from an UGL...i know almost comical) and the little uns will all go buying what the big guns tell em to.

Thing is all these labs are in the same basket, uncontrolled backstreet outfits offering nothing more than a random stab in the dark....literally!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

C19H28O2 said:


> OK, this was my point. This thread is about the 'best lab at the moment', the poll shows this to be ROHM & PC.. I simply pointed out the fact that those results were inevitable because the *members* of this board favour these two brands over the others mentioned. Yes they have good reason because they are good labs, but no better or worse than several of the other UGL's on the poll - and im sure you agree with this, red M&M's, blue M&M's. If you post the same poll on another site another lab will be favoured, its just the way it is.. as said earlier word of mouth ect. I don't understand why saying that PC & ROHM are favoured on this site? I never made any accusations or insinuated anything. Obviously by the part ive highlighted in bold I must be a rep for another lab lol
> 
> That's me done anyway, i can't put my thoughts any clearer without just repeating myself


 My issue with this thread is that on many occasions some members have accused this board from being bias towards PC & ROHM but it is members that vote and raise threads, in this poll they have come out on top and if this same poll was done on another board another lab may come out on top........I just find it really funny when the same few slate the mentioning of these labs when they are also the ones who slate the board for banning WC and VEYRON guys get a life seriously  this is not aimed at any one individual....



Slight of hand said:


> I know what your trying to say.
> 
> Thing is iv'e used nearly something from most labs, Prochem Rohm included. Really like the Prochem product i'm using right now. I really like the other products iv'e used too....theyve worked well, no PIP, inexpensive, desired efficacy etc. It's like advertising....the more repetition regarding specific brands the increased likelyhood demand will go up for that product. In here it's clearly those 2 that are always mentioned...no escaping the fact.
> 
> ...


 I agree with your post guys do need to shop around but the fact is some can only get certain labs and that is what they will use and recommend......as I have said several times threads like these are a null point as no one has used every lab so no one can make the call of what is the best lab, just what lab everyone uses.......

If you have only ever driven a Robin reliant then you will always think this is the best car


----------



## jimbecs (Oct 2, 2010)

rhom easy sourced if you look in the right places guys and tobe honest i think well its only my opinion but prochem and rhom are very similar if not the same lab.... ive had there productd and def look exactly the same...



Cabin.Fever. said:


> Interested to see this too. PC and Rohm get pushed quite hard on here but unfortunately not managed to source either to try out. Very eager too as well.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

jimbecs said:


> rhom easy sourced if you look in the right places guys and tobe honest i think well its only my opinion but prochem and rhom are very similar if not the same lab.... ive had there productd and def look exactly the same...


this fella spends most of his time in his cabin with his batty boi's though


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

jimbecs said:


> rhom easy sourced if you look in thee right places guys and tobe honest i think well its only my opinion but prochem and rhom are very similar if not the same lab.... ive had there productd and def look exactly the same...


I ate a chicken from Tesco today looked just like one I got from Asda last week. swear their the same company....


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

milner575 said:


> I ate a chicken from Tesco today looked just like one I got from Asda last week. swear their the same company....


You sure it wasnt the same chicken reincarnated as some form of conspiracy by the supermarket powers that be to confuse you? hmmm :lol:


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

StephenC said:


> You sure it wasnt the same chicken reincarnated as some form of conspiracy by the supermarket powers that be to confuse you? hmmm :lol:


Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jimbecs said:


> rhom easy sourced if you look in the right places guys and tobe honest i think well its only my opinion but prochem and rhom are very similar if not the same lab.... ive had there productd and def look exactly the same...


Well Rohm has a white label and Prochem has a glossy label with a hologram, plus PC are brown bottles and Rohm Clear.

But they both are in 10ml vials with a flip off top so I see where you've got confused there.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

pretty much live off ROHM and sciroxx. using pro chem mast at moment, very good stuff but oil is very thick? as i use orange pins its not really suited to me..


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Pro chem.. ROHM has good reviews but never around where I live


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Im surprised there has been no mention of European Union Laboratories.

They offer a full range of injectables and orals and i have yet to hear from anyone who hasnt been surprisewd at just how good their products are.

Seems like they are the best kept secret in the UGL world.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

matokane said:


> lol at everyone laughing but iv been told they are the same lab and have a very good source telling me this
> 
> all the p1ss taking but im pretty sure they are...
> 
> but i cant actually prove this iv just been given alot of reasons to believe it.


well what if I been told by a very good source that they're not the same. :lol: It's all swings and roundabouts. unless your part of them or something then no1 will ever know end of


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

matokane said:


> lol at everyone laughing but iv been told they are the same lab and have a very good source telling me this
> 
> all the p1ss taking but im pretty sure they are...
> 
> but i cant actually prove this iv just been given alot of reasons to believe it.


what are the loads of reasons??


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> this fella spends most of his time in his cabin with his batty boi's though


True dat. Remind me why we never accepted your application, because the criteria was being hench and having a suspiciously homosexual username.. You got the username bit right...


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

jimbecs said:


> rhom easy sourced if you look in the right places guys and tobe honest i think well its only my opinion but prochem and rhom are very similar if not the same lab.... ive had there productd and def look exactly the same...


I've tried to play hide and seek with Rohm and all I can find is tit-bits. Bit PC being Rohm or Rohm being PC who really cares? As long as they are as good a ugl as a ugl can be then that's all people should be worried about. Not what your source thinks...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Similar blends? Really?? PC t400 is a different blend to Rohm t400.

Rohm do: ttm, mtpm, methyl mst, xxx etc etc etc which PC do not

A lot of labs do very similar blends as certain things are popular!

Oh btw, I heard from a big potato grower that walkers n golden wonder are the same cos would you believe it, they both carry some very similar flavours, it's all one big conspiracy with fozzy bear running the show...

Seriously mate, look around you, think for a minute, there is a food chain in BB just like any other sport, people who might or might not know more than you are telling you something, whether you want to listen or not, give it a bye cos I for one am sincerely bored of reading the same theories over and over again with no substance to back them up.

Lastly, be careful about admitting openly that you know "big big suppliers" as you never know who's reading


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

matokane said:


> very simular blends and some identical tablets.
> 
> but i have had alot more info given to me which again i cant prove to you and may be fighting a losing battle in this case.
> 
> ...


Yeah well i spoke directly to the Pope about it and he said....... well i can't really tell you what he said but he wasn't talking sh1t either.


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like bio-chem industries reasonable gains from it n used loads of there gear and never had any problem with it... I had some thigra pharma gear a year or so back and tht stuff was amazing ...if I ever kum across tht sh!t again Im gonna buy as much as money permits... I shy away from wild cat labs I got a vial of tren enth of thm n it had bits floating in it, but 2 b fair 2 the lab thy did offer to exchange it fr me but never took thm up on the offer... I had anavar caps from mazatek labs n as bazaar as it sounds the caps use to make u burp out smoke, needles 2 say I got bored fast of burping out smoke so I gave thm my brother who too burped out smoke when he was on thm... It was quite amusing actually as he was trying to hide the fact tht he was using gear from his bird and kept belching huge clouds of smoke out in front of her!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

matokane said:


> again like i said simular blends etc im just shooting blind.
> 
> also i dont care if you dont believe me really i have never had any reason to lie on this board and mars your just talking [email protected]
> 
> ...


i am not a new MOD like Mars so tell me......or stop spreading chinese whispers that you cannot prove


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

1982chris1982 said:


> I like bio-chem industries reasonable gains from it n used loads of there gear and never had any problem with it... I had some thigra pharma gear a year or so back and tht stuff was amazing ...if I ever kum across tht sh!t again Im gonna buy as much as money permits... I shy away from wild cat labs I got a vial of tren enth of thm n it had bits floating in it, but 2 b fair 2 the lab thy did offer to exchange it fr me but never took thm up on the offer... I had anavar caps from mazatek labs n as bazaar as it sounds the caps use to make u burp out smoke, needles 2 say I got bored fast of burping out smoke so I gave thm my brother who too burped out smoke when he was on thm... It was quite amusing actually as he was trying to hide the fact tht he was using gear from his bird and kept belching huge clouds of smoke out in front of her!


Was your brother a dragon by any chance?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

matokane said:


> very simular blends and some identical tablets.
> 
> but i have had alot more info given to me which again i cant prove to you and may be fighting a losing battle in this case.
> 
> ...


I meet plenty of people on a weekend that openly mouth off about 'knowing' gangsters and 'big players' etc and how they will come and do whatever to me for kicking them out. When I ask the 'big players' about them they do not know them personally and more often than not are angry that their names have been brought into the conversation. This feels like a similar situation.

If you did have the knowledge that you are purporting to then you would also have the intelligence not to post it or any reference to it on a public information board.

I would bet any money that the owners of every lab in the UK are members on this board but you wouldnt ever see them posting in a thread about their own lab.

So I really do doubt because of the reasons above that your information is genuine. If these guys you know are such big players who know the indepth workings of the labs they more than likely have not told you the whole truth. Why would they knowing that you'd go on a public board saying what you have.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> I meet plenty of people on a weekend that openly mouth off about 'knowing' gangsters and 'big players' etc and how they will come and do whatever to me for kicking them out. When I ask the 'big players' about them they do not know them personally and more often than not are angry that their names have been brought into the conversation. This feels like a similar situation.
> 
> If you did have the knowledge that you are purporting to then you would also have the intelligence not to post it or any reference to it on a public information board.
> 
> ...


Nail on the head mate. x2 well done.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't really taken an interest in this thread but after having a nose through, I've come to one conclusion....

Matokane, you are seriously full of sh!t dude, and you really wanna learn to think before opening that mouth of yours. Because, if you spoke to me the way you have done to some of the people on this thread. I'd be on the way to yours to do some serious head stamping.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Robsta said:


> I haven't really taken an interest in this thread but after having a nose through, I've come to one conclusion....
> 
> Matokane, you are seriously full of sh!t dude, and you really wanna learn to think before opening that mouth of yours. Because, if you spoke to me the way you have done to some of the people on this thread. I'd be on the way to yours to do some serious head stamping.


Hahah only one reason your called UKM's Angry Mod lol..


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

To Is Gay? What lab is that? Only just noticed that one


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm currently using Lixus Lab and Body Nutrition, working good.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> I'm currently using Lixus Lab and Body Nutrition, working good.


What BN are you using mate? Wanting to run their tbol sometime.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Beasted said:


> To Is Gay? What lab is that? Only just noticed that one


Thats Pscarb trying to be funny


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guess there is always one to spoil the party....thread closed


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I hope you banned the cnut as well paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robsta said:


> I hope you banned the cnut as well paul


Yes mate, then I banned him again when he rejoined


----------

